# newbie



## celiamakeup (Feb 4, 2016)

hey guys!
new to the site! 
cant wait to start looking what makeup tips you ladies have in store for me!


----------



## Isabelle (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi Celiamakeup!

Weldome to Specktra, you'll love it here! There are so many talented and creative people to learn from - it's brilliant!

Hope you enjoy getting to know everyone 

Isabelle


----------

